# Humidity for drying?



## 415medical (Aug 11, 2008)

Another question for harvesting. What should i set the dehumidifier percent on the machine when i dry the plants? I've read so much on it and there's so much different answers. It ranges from 10% all the way to 50%?? i'm confused. And also want should the temp be when drying? I've just bought one of those dehumidifer A/C units from costco ($500) bucks. i hope this is worth it!! Any feedback will be gladly appreciated!!


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 11, 2008)

Low temps and low humidity have been good for me.


----------



## 415medical (Aug 11, 2008)

does it mean i should set the machine @ 20% humidity and 60 degrees temp?


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 11, 2008)

what are u using to set the humidity and temps like that?


----------



## 415medical (Aug 12, 2008)

a $500 a/c and dehumidfier from costco.


----------



## smokeh (Aug 12, 2008)

i wouldnt of paid for one of them. not sure on numbers. im not bothering with all that with my grow. if ur interested in numbers then id check the growfaq.

just leave ur bud hanging in the dark with a fan on them for circulation.

hope this helps


----------



## 415medical (Aug 12, 2008)

i wanted a fast drying method? would the dehumidifer and a/c work?


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 13, 2008)

You guys need some patience... If you can wait for them to grow then I'm sure you can wait for them to dry and cure at their own pace.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2008)

40-60% RH (Relative Humidity) and cool temps (15-20 degrees C, even up to 25C) is fine for drying. If you dry too quickly, the bud doesn't cure well or dry evenly causing the smoke to become harsher.
30 day air cure, or 7 day water cure makes for smooth, nice smoke.

Cheers.

Check the link in my signature for definitions and things if some words are new to you.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 13, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> 40-60% RH (Relative Humidity) and cool temps (15-20 degrees C, even up to 25C) is fine for drying. If you dry too quickly, the bud doesn't cure well or dry evenly causing the smoke to become harsher.
> 30 day air cure, or 7 day water cure makes for smooth, nice smoke.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


"It mellows with age"


----------



## hitme (Aug 13, 2008)

how do you water cure?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2008)

Check the link in my sig. It's got a quick definition there. Or search for it. There's a brief thing about it in the GrowFAQ:
GROWFAQ


----------



## NeoAnarchist (Aug 13, 2008)

you said 7 days water cure?? how do u water cure the buds tho?


----------



## Kludge (Aug 13, 2008)

With water curing you literally soak your buds in water. 

Pick a container that will have plenty of space for the water after putting in your buds. It's best to use RO water since it will leach out more "stuff" and won't put anything into the weed. You DON'T want to use tap water, even if it's been dechlorinated because there's all sorts of other stuff in there too.

Change the water every day making sure all buds are completely covered in water. I used a strainer to push the buds down for the first two days.

You'll notice some pretty interesting smells coming from the water. I had a nasty chlorophyll smell, then a really nice perfume smell, then nothing. I only did it for 3 days though. You are supposed to dry your weed first so the aging process has happened before you do it but I didn't.

It's VERY important to realize that water curing will remove all smell and taste from the bud. The potency is stll there but the flavor is gone.

I'm going to try it again with a little bit of bud and wait the full 7 days to see how well it works with a vaporizer.


----------



## jointmcfatty (Aug 13, 2008)

What I cant seem to understand is how people have the patience to wait 8-10 weeks of flowering, but then they cant wait just 2 more weeks for drying. Obviously these people have never waited the necessary time, or they would all agree on how retarded it is to DRY FAST. Ive never seen so many crackheaded weedheads. GOTTA HAVE IT NOWWWWWWW LOL


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, you say 2 weeks for drying ... It actually takes 30 days to properly air dry/cure. you can _DRY_ in 2-3 days. But unless you enjoy smoking chlorophyll, then you got 27-28 more days to wait.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2008)

> It's VERY important to realize that water curing will remove all smell and taste from the bud. The potency is stll there but the flavor is gone.


It doesn't remove _ALL_ the taste and smell, just the majority or it! Haha. It's good to mix with tobacco (if you smoke cigs) in a spliff and smoke when your out coz people can't smell the weed over the tobacco and think you're just having a cigarette... or cigar... or wateva... tobacco pipe?  hahaha


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 13, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> It doesn't remove _ALL_ the taste and smell, just the majority or it! Haha. It's good to mix with tobacco (if you smoke cigs) in a spliff and smoke when your out coz people can't smell the weed over the tobacco and think you're just having a cigarette... or cigar... or wateva... tobacco pipe?  hahaha


water curing just seems to be waste to me,The smells and tastes it gives off is one of a kind,why would you want to get rid of that


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 13, 2008)

Well if the smell and taste is of chlorophyll and chemical fertilizers because you don't grow organically and/or don't flush properly, then you may want to get rid off it.

Also if you want to have well dried and cured bud in about 9 days instead of 30 days then it's useful.

I'm enjoy both air and water cure and refuse to take sides. Both have their place. The rest is up to the grower.


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 14, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Well if the smell and taste is of chlorophyll and chemical fertilizers because you don't grow organically and/or don't flush properly, then you may want to get rid off it.
> 
> Also if you want to have well dried and cured bud in about 9 days instead of 30 days then it's useful.
> 
> I'm enjoy both air and water cure and refuse to take sides. Both have their place. The rest is up to the grower.


Ive seen perfectly good grown buds water cured??And i just don't see why people cant wait for to dry and cure on its own pace,patience is a virtue


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 14, 2008)

> Ive seen perfectly good grown buds water cured??And i just don't see why people cant wait for to dry and cure on its own pace,patience is a virtue


Tru that brother. Patience is a great virtue. I don't mind waiting for air cure, but I do like having water cured stashed away so I can smoke a spliff at the pub without attracting any unwanted attention.

For those people who don't like the taste of their bud freshly dried, both a good proper air cure or water cure is likely to alter the taste and smell (if you've ever tasted bud that has been cured or over 2 years, you'll know what I'm talking about).

For anyone thinking water curing is a good option for mini commercial grows, it's _NOT_. I'll explain quickly. For ease sake, we'll say you have 100 grams of freshly cut bud _(wet weight)_, and you air dry/cure that, you'll have _(approx.)_ 25 grams of dry bud at the end (because air dry/cure tends to lose about 75% of its weight and keeps about 25% of its mass), if you water cure that _(100 grams)_, you'll have about 15 grams (because water curing tends to lose about 85% of its weight and keeps about 15% of its mass)... This bud will be "more potent" because there will be the same amount of trichomes in the 15 grams as their was in the 25 grams, just less plant matter (as the water cure removes more plant matter).
_But_ for commercial growers, that "extra potency", won't be much use, as sales are usually done by weight and price only various if ur in an area where there are weed classes (e.g. dirt weed, average, top shelf) ... Where I am price doesn't really vary coz nobody has dirt weed, simply because there's so much top shelf weed available, nobody would buy dirt weed even at a low price hahaha.

Cheers all!


----------



## t0k3s (Aug 15, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Tru that brother. Patience is a great virtue. I don't mind waiting for air cure, but I do like having water cured stashed away so I can smoke a spliff at the pub without attracting any unwanted attention.
> 
> For those people who don't like the taste of their bud freshly dried, both a good proper air cure or water cure is likely to alter the taste and smell (if you've ever tasted bud that has been cured or over 2 years, you'll know what I'm talking about).
> 
> ...


I totally agree,theres nothing wrong with trying methods out,but when im seeing all these potential good buds going to waste it just does not make sense,if you can wait for it to grow then you can wait for it to dry..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Aug 15, 2008)

Dry properly and youve get so much more outta your bud. Just because you viciously murdered your babies doesnt mean you gotta clean up the bodies as quick as possible. Give em a week and a half id say. The less moisture the better. Constant temperature. Youll be good


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Aug 15, 2008)

For sure.

Low temps people. Heat degrades THC! So does light. So does air, but air will take a long time to do it compared to heat and light.


----------



## AV420 (Jan 17, 2011)

it take me 2 months to dry and cure.....


----------

